# Conversation vidéo avec Messenger?



## sbduarte (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

je démarre avec un I MAC OS X 10.5.5, j'ai installer messenger mais je n'arrive pas à lancer de conversation vidéo. 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

Bonne soirée 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

La version Mac de WLM ne supporte pas les webcams. Pour avoir des vidéo-conférences, il faut utiliser Adium ou aMSN, tous deux gratuits. J'ai une préférence pour Adium, parce que aMSN est mal foutu, surtout pour le transfert de fichiers.


Note du modo (à sbduarte) : Les logiciels internet, on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" ! Déménagement en cours !


----------



## ouafae (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai installer amsn, adium, spyke mais j'arrive toujours pas à avoir une conversation vidéo.

Comment je peux régler ce problème en sachant que j'ai la cam et le micro qui sont intégrés au mac???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

ouafae a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai installer amsn, adium, spyke mais j'arrive toujours pas à avoir une conversation vidéo.
> 
> Comment je peux régler ce problème en sachant que j'ai la cam et le micro qui sont intégrés au mac???



En lisant les documentations fournis avec ces logiciels?


----------

